

Ask HN: Is there a good startup for divers? - bitboxer

Just out of curiosity : I am starting to learn diving this month and searched the web for sites related to diving.<p>There are tons of web 2.0 startups for runners to log their runs, to communicate with other runners. But I can't find a web 2.0 startup for divers. The only sites I am finding look like they were designed in 1996.<p>Does anybody know a good site? If not, this smells like a good startup, doesn't it ?
======
ScottWhigham
I would think that your normal diver has much, much more metadata to
upload/download than a runner. A runner doesn't carry a cell phone camera, a
small portable digital camera, a big digital camera w/ underwater housing, and
a video camera when they run.

So yeah, I'd think that if you could offer a community where they could do
lots of stuff (love the Google Maps idea) then you could have a chance.

------
maxdemarzi
Hum... like a location aware/social version of log book?

<http://www.divinglog.de/english/home/index.php?Site=Desktop>

Add a google map/streetview (err underwater view) and pictures...

~~~
bitboxer
Yeah. I am wondering why I can't find one. Isn't this an obvious idea?

